# Vanderpool Technology - Enabled or not?



## dadi_oh (May 23, 2008)

OK. Quick Question. In my BIOS under CPU settings I have all of the options disabled that underclock / undervolt the CPU but the one thing that is enabled is Vanderpool Technology. This seems to be related to Hardware multitasking. I assume I should keep this enabled? I am running WinXP 32bit.


----------



## echo75 (May 23, 2008)

it can interfere with overclock stability ,disable it if you are not running 2 operating systems on your pc coz thats just what its for..


----------

